# wireless and irq problem? [solved]

## Bombs14

When I boot up my laptop with the power plugged to AC outlet, my pcmcia wireless card seems to be unable to obtain the mac address of the access point, it's all 0's.

However, when I bootup the computer, I seem to be able to connect to the access point correctly.

Can these two even be related? Could it be something else?Last edited by Bombs14 on Sat Sep 25, 2004 12:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## PMT

There are many things you need to inform us of in order for us to help you.

1) How many computers are you talking about here?

2) What hardware is in your laptop?

3) What version of the kernel/various assorted drivers?

----------

## Bombs14

The only machine I have a wireless card in is this laptop.

It is currently running a 2.6.8.1 kernel

lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc AGP Bridge [IGP 320M] (rev 13)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 320M] (rev 01)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

0000:00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

0000:00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
```

I'm using the linux-wlan-ng driver for this dwl-650 rev.p wireless card.

I'm pretty positive the drivers are working properly, because everytime I bootup I get two lights on the card, meaning the driver was loaded and it is able to see the access point.

With the AC plugged in while booting up, I know it see's the access point because iwconfig gives me the signal strength, just no mac address of the access point.

Sorry about the lack of information on previous post, completely slipped my mind.

----------

## PMT

Did you check dmesg's output both when you do and do not have AC power?

----------

## Bombs14

and if the dmesg helps, here it is: 

```
Linux version 2.6.8.1-mm2 (root@yuna) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #6 Sat Aug 21 19:33:28 PDT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bef0000 - 000000001beff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001beff000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

446MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114416

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 110320 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f7290

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1bef8b73

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Raptor   0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1befee2b

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befee9f

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befeec7

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI U1_M1535 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr pci=routeirq

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2120.194 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 448660k/457664k available (2993k kernel code, 8484k reserved, 1054k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4210.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=2105344)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2800+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040715

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *9

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** Routing PCI interrupts for all devices because "pci=routeirq"

** was specified.  If this was required to make a driver work,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A]: no GSI

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 2 of device 0000:00:00.0

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1095507240.979:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

ATI Northbridge, reserving I/O ports 0x3b0 to 0x3bb.

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (38 C)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 379M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.11.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

natsemi eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xdc83a000 (0000:00:12.0), 00:0f:20:1e:73:e6, IRQ 11, port TP.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Warning: ATI Radeon IGP Northbridge is not yet fully tested.

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A]: no GSI

ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8080-0x8087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8088-0x808f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST94019A, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX830E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid: 2.20.0.0 (Release Date: Wed Jun 23 11:38:38 EDT 2004)

megaraid cmm: 2.20.0.0 (Release Date: Wed Jun 23 11:38:38 EDT 2004)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 10, pci mem dc840000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8400, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3575 buckets, 28600 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: frequency and voltage.

powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x7a0)

powernow: This is indicative of a broken BIOS.

powernow: Trying ACPI perflib

powernow: Minimum speed 530 MHz. Maximum speed 2120 MHz.

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [103c:0024]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x01111112, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00d0, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000010

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x200-0x207 0x220-0x22f 0x330-0x337 0x378-0x37f 0x388-0x38f 0x408-0x40f 0x480-0x48f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

prism2_cs: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

prism2cs_init: prism2_cs.o: 0.2.1-pre22 Loaded

prism2cs_init: dev_info is: prism2_cs

prism2_cs: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 11, io 0x0280-0x02ff

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(2), reg=0x0.

prism2mgmt_readpda: hfa384x_drvr_readpda() failed, result=-110

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(1), reg=0xb713.

hfa384x_cmd_access: Call to hfa384x_docmd_wait failed (-110 47083)

Writing 2352 bytes to ram @0x7e0000

Writing 2520 bytes to ram @0x7e0a00

Writing 2 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

PDA Read from 0x007f0000 in EXTDS space.

Writing 2352 bytes to ram @0x7e0000

Writing 2520 bytes to ram @0x7e0a00

Writing 2 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e27fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e37fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e47fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e57fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e67fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e77fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e87fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e97fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ea7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7eb7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ec7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ed7fe

Writing 676 bytes to ram @0x7ee7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7f0800

Writing 3282 bytes to ram @0x7fe000

ident: nic h/w: id=0x801d 1.0.0

ident: pri f/w: id=0x15 1.1.2

ident: sta f/w: id=0x1f 1.8.3

MFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

CFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

PRI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x03:var=0x01:b/t=4/4

STA:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x04:var=0x01:b/t=1/15

PRI-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-MFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

Prism2 card SN: 111111111111

linkstatus=ASSOCFAIL (unhandled)

linkstatus=CONNECTED

eth0: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec.

eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 4x mode

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

linkstatus=AP_OUTOFRANGE (unhandled)

linkstatus=AP_INRANGE (unhandled)

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(1), reg=0xffff.

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(1), reg=0xffff.

prism2_cs.o: 0.2.1-pre22 Unloaded

p80211.o: 0.2.1-pre22 Unloaded

prism2_cs: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

prism2cs_init: prism2_cs.o: 0.2.1-pre22 Loaded

prism2cs_init: dev_info is: prism2_cs

prism2_cs: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 11, io 0x0280-0x02ff

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(2), reg=0x0.

prism2mgmt_readpda: hfa384x_drvr_readpda() failed, result=-110

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(1), reg=0xb713.

hfa384x_cmd_access: Call to hfa384x_docmd_wait failed (-110 47083)

Writing 2352 bytes to ram @0x7e0000

Writing 2520 bytes to ram @0x7e0a00

Writing 2 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

PDA Read from 0x007f0000 in EXTDS space.

Writing 2352 bytes to ram @0x7e0000

Writing 2520 bytes to ram @0x7e0a00

Writing 2 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e27fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e37fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e47fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e57fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e67fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e77fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e87fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e97fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ea7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7eb7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ec7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ed7fe

Writing 676 bytes to ram @0x7ee7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7f0800

Writing 3282 bytes to ram @0x7fe000

ident: nic h/w: id=0x801d 1.0.0

ident: pri f/w: id=0x15 1.1.2

ident: sta f/w: id=0x1f 1.8.3

MFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

CFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

PRI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x03:var=0x01:b/t=4/4

STA:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x04:var=0x01:b/t=1/15

PRI-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-MFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

Prism2 card SN: 111111111111

p80211knetdev_hard_start_xmit: Tx attempt prior to association, frame dropped.

p80211knetdev_hard_start_xmit: Tx attempt prior to association, frame dropped.

linkstatus=ASSOCFAIL (unhandled)

linkstatus=CONNECTED
```

thanks =)

----------

## PMT

See, is that with or without AC?

----------

## Bombs14

it was without the AC plugged in.

After the mac address is obtained from the access point, I am free to plug the AC in and it will all work nicely.

I'm just curious if there is anything I can do to eliminate that extra step of unplugging AC while booting up. =)

----------

## PMT

*shrugs* Can you show me output with AC in?

----------

## Bombs14

Here's the output of dmesg with the laptop using the AC connection while booting up:

```
S-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bef0000 - 000000001beff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001beff000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

446MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114416

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 110320 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f7290

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1bef8b73

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Raptor   0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1befee2b

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befee9f

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befeec7

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI U1_M1535 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr pci=routeirq

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2120.502 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 448660k/457664k available (2993k kernel code, 8484k reserved, 1054k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4210.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=2105344)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2800+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040715

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *9

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** Routing PCI interrupts for all devices because "pci=routeirq"

** was specified.  If this was required to make a driver work,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A]: no GSI

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 2 of device 0000:00:00.0

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1095517607.4294965393:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

ATI Northbridge, reserving I/O ports 0x3b0 to 0x3bb.

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (61 C)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 379M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.11.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

natsemi eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xdc83a000 (0000:00:12.0), 00:0f:20:1e:73:e6, IRQ 11, port TP.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Warning: ATI Radeon IGP Northbridge is not yet fully tested.

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A]: no GSI

ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8080-0x8087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8088-0x808f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST94019A, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX830E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid: 2.20.0.0 (Release Date: Wed Jun 23 11:38:38 EDT 2004)

megaraid cmm: 2.20.0.0 (Release Date: Wed Jun 23 11:38:38 EDT 2004)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 10, pci mem dc840000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8400, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3575 buckets, 28600 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: frequency and voltage.

powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x7a0)

powernow: This is indicative of a broken BIOS.

powernow: Trying ACPI perflib

powernow: Minimum speed 530 MHz. Maximum speed 2120 MHz.

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [103c:0024]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x01111112, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00d8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000010

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x200-0x207 0x220-0x22f 0x330-0x337 0x378-0x37f 0x388-0x38f 0x408-0x40f 0x480-0x48f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

prism2_cs: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

prism2cs_init: prism2_cs.o: 0.2.1-pre22 Loaded

prism2cs_init: dev_info is: prism2_cs

irq 3: nobody cared!

 [<c0107b1a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c0107c10>] note_interrupt+0x70/0xa0

 [<c0107eb1>] do_IRQ+0x121/0x130

 [<c0105de4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011dd30>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x90

 [<c011ddb6>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c0107e8d>] do_IRQ+0xfd/0x130

 [<c0105de4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c024d151>] pci_bus_write_config_word+0x61/0x90

 [<dc8a73a5>] yenta_set_socket+0xb5/0x1c0 [yenta_socket]

 [<dc8b90a7>] pcmcia_request_configuration+0x127/0x470 [pcmcia_core]

 [<dc8f9670>] hfa384x_interrupt+0x0/0x140 [prism2_cs]

 [<dc9023ca>] prism2sta_config+0x39a/0x5e0 [prism2_cs]

 [<c02a70c0>] i8042_timer_func+0x0/0x30

 [<c02a70df>] i8042_timer_func+0x1f/0x30

 [<c0121da7>] run_timer_softirq+0x127/0x1d0

 [<c0121f3f>] do_timer+0xdf/0xf0

 [<c011dd7d>] __do_softirq+0x7d/0x90

 [<c0107e8d>] do_IRQ+0xfd/0x130

 [<c0115fbc>] scheduler_tick+0x20c/0x460

 [<dc8a7772>] yenta_set_mem_map+0x1a2/0x1f0 [yenta_socket]

 [<c0117037>] free_task+0x27/0x30

 [<dc8b229c>] read_cis_mem+0x11c/0x1a0 [pcmcia_core]

 [<dc8b2599>] read_cis_cache+0x119/0x1d0 [pcmcia_core]

 [<dc8b2e94>] pcmcia_get_next_tuple+0x224/0x280 [pcmcia_core]

 [<dc8b29e0>] pcmcia_get_first_tuple+0xa0/0x140 [pcmcia_core]

 [<dc9026ee>] prism2sta_event+0x6e/0x200 [prism2_cs]

 [<dc8b8bac>] pcmcia_register_client+0x20c/0x260 [pcmcia_core]

 [<c018b9ca>] sysfs_add_file+0x5a/0x80

 [<c018ba1e>] sysfs_create_file+0x2e/0x50

 [<dc8f7128>] hfa384x_create+0x48/0x110 [prism2_cs]

 [<dc8fa550>] hfa384x_bap_tasklet+0x0/0x100 [prism2_cs]

 [<dc901e9e>] prism2sta_attach+0xde/0x180 [prism2_cs]

 [<dc902680>] prism2sta_event+0x0/0x200 [prism2_cs]

 [<dc8c8065>] pcmcia_bind_device+0x65/0xb0 [ds]

 [<c02ae868>] get_device+0x18/0x30

 [<dc8c8dde>] bind_request+0x14e/0x300 [ds]

 [<c050643c>] acpi_irq_nobalance_set+0x2/0x10

 [<dc8c9abf>] ds_ioctl+0x4ff/0x620 [ds]

 [<c018313c>] proc_alloc_inode+0x4c/0x80

 [<c016e3db>] alloc_inode+0x1b/0x150

 [<c016eff7>] get_new_inode_fast+0x47/0x110

 [<c016f4d3>] iget_locked+0xa3/0xd0

 [<c01830c7>] proc_read_inode+0x17/0x40

 [<c01833a6>] proc_get_inode+0x116/0x150

 [<c013b147>] buffered_rmqueue+0xf7/0x1d0

 [<c03ea60a>] schedule+0x2ca/0x4f0

 [<c011632a>] __wake_up_locked+0x2a/0x30

 [<c0136753>] wake_up_page+0x13/0x40

 [<c013687f>] unlock_page+0x1f/0x30

 [<c0145a08>] do_wp_page+0x278/0x300

 [<c01467c6>] handle_mm_fault+0x146/0x170

 [<c011488c>] do_page_fault+0x39c/0x599

 [<c01473d6>] remove_vm_struct+0x76/0xa0

 [<c0148bdf>] unmap_vma_list+0x1f/0x30

 [<c0148f83>] do_munmap+0x143/0x180

 [<c050643c>] acpi_irq_nobalance_set+0x2/0x10

 [<c01677cf>] sys_ioctl+0xef/0x260

 [<c050643c>] acpi_irq_nobalance_set+0x2/0x10

 [<c01144f0>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x599

 [<c0105c25>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

 [<c050643c>] acpi_irq_nobalance_set+0x2/0x10

handlers:

[<dc8f9670>] (hfa384x_interrupt+0x0/0x140 [prism2_cs])

Disabling IRQ #3

prism2_cs: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 3, io 0x0280-0x02ff

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(2), reg=0x0.

prism2mgmt_readpda: hfa384x_drvr_readpda() failed, result=-110

hfa384x_docmd_wait: hfa384x_cmd timeout(1), reg=0xb713.

hfa384x_cmd_access: Call to hfa384x_docmd_wait failed (-110 47083)

Writing 2352 bytes to ram @0x7e0000

Writing 2520 bytes to ram @0x7e0a00

Writing 2 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

PDA Read from 0x007f0000 in EXTDS space.

Writing 2352 bytes to ram @0x7e0000

Writing 2520 bytes to ram @0x7e0a00

Writing 2 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e17fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e27fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e37fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e47fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e57fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e67fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e77fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e87fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e97fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ea7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7eb7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ec7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ed7fe

Writing 676 bytes to ram @0x7ee7fe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7f0800

Writing 3282 bytes to ram @0x7fe000

ident: nic h/w: id=0x801d 1.0.0

ident: pri f/w: id=0x15 1.1.2

ident: sta f/w: id=0x1f 1.8.3

MFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

CFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

PRI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x03:var=0x01:b/t=4/4

STA:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x04:var=0x01:b/t=1/15

PRI-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-MFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

Prism2 card SN: 111111111111

eth0: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec.

eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 4x mode

```

----------

## PMT

Well, it seems to me your wireless driver is dying on boot with AC power on.

I'd suggest either finding the cause of that, or writing a quick script which checks to see if your wireless is loaded and up when you log in, and if either is false, reloading the driver.

Just a thought.

----------

## Bombs14

I've been looking deeper into it, and it appears more like an irq problem. 

When the wireless card works properly, I notice that IRQ 3 is not disabled for the card...

however, when the wireless card does not work properly, there's a message saying "nobody cared!" "disabling irq #3"

I'm not too sure how to go about fixing such a problem...anyone?

----------

## Bombs14

oh yeah, and pci=noacpi, pci=noapci, and pci=biosirq all don't work for me.

----------

## Bombs14

fixed it, the problem was the pcmcia wireless card using IRQ 3 when that IRQ doesn't work, so I just made it use IRQ 4, and now all is good. =)

----------

## voltairien

Same problem here, how do you change IRQ ?

V.

----------

## Bombs14

I'm not on my linux box now, but I believe it is something along these lines:

in /etc/conf.d/pcmcia

add: 'irq_list=whatever IRQ you want' in the PCIC_OPTS section

I think mine was: PCIC_OPTS="irq_list=4,7"

and in the /etc/conf.d/wlan/config.opts or something liek that

uncomment lines that say "exclude IRQ 4" and IRQ 7, something along those lines...sorry again for not being specific, don't have those files to refer to currently.

----------

## oisch

 *Quote:*   

> uncomment lines that say "exclude IRQ 4" and IRQ 7, something along those lines...sorry again for not being specific, don't have those files to refer to currently.

 

You have to exclude IRQ 3 in this case I think... (just had the problem myself and want to make sure that it won't happen to anyone else anymore)

----------

